# Best home made bulking shakes



## Valleys Boy

In your opinion guys whats the best home made bulking shakes?

i mean i use 2 scoops my my protien unflavoured whey, with 100gs of oats, full fat milk and peanut butter! but i have been told E.V.O.O is great to add to your shakes for extra cals. i was just wondering what everyone else adds to their shakes for that extra kick.

cheers guys


----------



## adamdutton

for your oats do you use rolled oats? if so try ready break its allot better texture and blends in nicely. try throw some whole raw eggs in there too.


----------



## Valleys Boy

yes i used rolled oats..... very grainy lol! works tho, and raw eggs! jesus ill puke lol. but ill def give it a go mate, cheers


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus

possible additions;


 olive oil ( cant taste it )

full fat yogurt

cottage cheese ( actually goes with protien quite nicely)

dextrose powder

casien protien (slow release)

honey

bananas

nuts

just some of the ones i have tried bud... you got a blender if so...just blend your oats dry with protien..better for you than processed redy brek and same smoothness!! :thumb:


----------



## dalboy

Mine is:

Scottish Oats

Whey Protein

Some water so it mixes easier

Banana

Vanilla Ice Cream (only recently added this)

Olive Oil

Some half fat milk

I blend it a couple of times so that I cant taste the oats (hate them)

I cant remember the calorie count but it must be about 400kals+

And its drinkable :thumbup1:


----------



## Shady45

Whey

oats

evoo or raw eggs

milk

when I have eggs in there you can barely taste them, not as bad as you would expect :thumbup1:


----------



## Will101

I find the oats hard work to get down. I also add BCAA's, Glutamine and Creatine, plus Nesquick if unflavoured whey!


----------



## doylejlw

Will101 said:


> I find the oats hard work to get down. I also add BCAA's, Glutamine and Creatine, plus Nesquick if unflavoured whey!


same here thats why just chuck it all in a blender for 20 secs then can hardly taste the oats


----------



## t hall gym

get powdered oats from my protein.com straight into the shaker cup with them i also add powdered egg yolk and flaxseed powder add 7 tablespoons of olive oil well over a 1000 calories 1 for breakfast and 1 before bed


----------



## hilly

IMO the "best" home made bulk shake would be

blended protein consisting of whey/egg/cassein protein

buckwheat flour

almond butter or macadamien nut oil.


----------



## XL

hilly said:


> IMO the "best" home made bulk shake would be
> 
> blended protein consisting of whey/egg/cassein protein
> 
> *buckwheat flour*
> 
> almond butter or macadamien nut oil.


Can this be mixed with water in a bowl & be a substitute for oats?


----------



## Welly1987

Along similar lines to the other lads...

200g Oats

200ml Water

200ml Organic Soy milk (lactose does my skin no favours! also feel and look leaner without milk in my diet)

Tablespoon of Udos Oil

Alpro flavoured soy yoghurt

Frozen fruit

Banana

Some flavoured whey isolate

Reflex nexgen vitamin

Will add few more bits in like glucosamine and MSM powder, but this keeps me fuelled for 2.5-3hrs 

Welly


----------



## hilly

Brandl said:


> Can this be mixed with water in a bowl & be a substitute for oats?


it can be substituted anytime u would use flour be it oat flour or normal plain flour. its a great food


----------



## XL

Cool, I'll give it a go.


----------



## mal

hilly said:


> it can be substituted anytime u would use flour be it oat flour or normal plain flour. its a great food


ive got some carb product hilly "glyco maize", and i swear its just

plain white flour in the tub:laugh:it cost £16 bucks!


----------



## Sam Wiltshire

I use 2 scoops of unflavoured whey protein, 1 scoop of nesquick for flavour, 50g of oats, couple of glugs of olive oil, full fat milk and a handful of mixed seeds (flaxseeds ect). Tastes great too.


----------



## skipjack

Soz for ma ignorance but what is E.V.O.O??? :confused1:


----------



## treb92

Raw eggs

oats

oils

whey

and if you really want to bang the kcals in add a few scoops of MP weight gain aswell for good measure, brings it to over 1000kcals.


----------



## mad cam

Whey

Oats

Ground Almonds

Peanut Butter


----------



## Lou

OK.....

6 whole eggs

2 scoops casilan (whey caseinate) available from Boots

2 bananas

1 pint whole milk

additional flavouring if required.


----------



## tom_91

Skipjack E.V.O.O is extra virgin olive oil.

2 scoops choc whey

2 scoops oats

Bit of olive oil

few ice cubes

bit of coffee

peanut butter


----------



## Lou

tom_91 said:


> Skipjack E.V.O.O is extra virgin olive oil.
> 
> 2 scoops choc whey
> 
> 2 scoops oats
> 
> Bit of olive oil
> 
> few ice cubes
> 
> bit of coffee
> 
> peanut butter


you forgot to add 'then frappe' :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## randum

Midnight express banana flavour

Banana

Blended oats (mixes easier)

Ground almonds

Maltodextrin

And if your feeling tasty maybe some hundreds and thousands adds a nice colour too


----------



## Rekless

Flaxseed oil also


----------



## randum

Flaxseed good. Myprotein sell powder. But midnight express contains it already


----------



## tiny76

I use.

1 pint whole milk.

1 banana.

1 actimel

2 scoops of whey protein.

1 scoop creatine powder

1 scoop bcaas.

rolled oats.

honey.

I have one when i wake up and 1 before bed minus the oats and honey.


----------



## randum

Wouldn't the creatine be waste taking it this way? Is it creatine monohydrate?


----------

